# 3 Monitore an einem PC



## chickenhunted (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi Zusammen, 

Als erstes möchte ich mal alle grösen die sich hier so tummeln, ich hoff ich kann  euch evtl auch mal helfen. 

Also, ich hab da ein kleines Problem,

ich betribe zur Zeit an meinem Rechner (Windows 2000 Rrof.) über eine Geforce Fx 5200 2 Monitore, und möchte mein system auf 3 Monitore erweitern, dazu würde ich gerne eine ältere Karte von ATi benutzen die bei mir noch so rumliegt, nun folgendes Problem: wenn ich die Karte dazusteck und treiber installiere bekomm ich sie nich zum laufen, alleine funztz sie, und mit meiner alten AGP geforce 2 .. hat sie ebenfalls unter win 2k gefunzt. liegt das an den Treibern oder muss ich da von der fx her noch irgendwas einstellen ?


Die Ati Karte ist eine 3D Rage 2+DVD



System:
Asus A7n8x Delux, XP 2600+, 512 MB DDr SD Ram MDT, 120GB IBM Platte, SCSI Controller mit nem CD Rom dran, Albatron Geforce FX 5200. IDE Cd Rom und Brenner


----------

